# Machinery HDR Effects2



## russellsnr (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, I have sent an email to one member of the forum but while I await reply maybe someone here can help?.
Here is the message I sent:-
I have asked the question on two forums and Flickr but cannot get it to work.
 The Problem:- I have the software, Registered to me, Legal etc etc
 I have a computer that I only use for photo edit (not connected to the net) but as you need a connection to activate the software I did the necessary then shifted computer back into place , anyways now when I try to launch the software it tells me I cannot because there is no net connection. Message I get ""Authorization Key error (1)
 No connection with authorization server.""
 I sent an email to developer and the reply was " "A connection is needed only for the time of authorization. After it
 you can disconnect computer from the Internet."
 I also believe they answered the question on the other forums same as above.
 I un-installed and re-installed three times with the same result so I installed it on my computer I use for the web and all was fine until I disconnected from the web and tried to re-launch the app then same problem. Can you tell me
 "Do you need to be connected to the net every time you want to use this app"?
 Suppose your ISP goes down or you are in a remote area without net connection then does the app become none usable?
Many Thanks in advance for any assistance
Russ


----------



## manaheim (Apr 22, 2012)

Errr...


----------



## russellsnr (Apr 22, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Errr...


Hi, Is Errr... because you don't understand the question or because you have no answer?
Thanks
Russ


----------



## manaheim (Apr 22, 2012)

russellsnr said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Errr...
> ...



Err... is because you're posting what would appear to be a tech support question for a specific product on a generic photography forum.  Unless I'm missing something, that seems out of place.


----------



## russellsnr (Apr 22, 2012)

manaheim said:


> russellsnr said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



Ah, I see, sorry, I assumed that as this was the HDR Discussions part of the site someone would be using the software and be able to answer the question via experience rather than guess work by someone who does not even no what  Machinery HDR Effects2 is.
Russ


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 22, 2012)

If you have genuine and legal software, I would suggest contacting the company that wrote the software. If you get an incompetent support person, hang up and call again. Seems like the most logical solution to me, instead of posting on facebook, thephotoforum and sending random emails. That, is, of course, if the software is in fact legal and not a pirate copy, which is what your issue sounds like.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 22, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> If you have genuine and legal software, I would suggest contacting the company that wrote the software. If you get an incompetent support person, hang up and call again. Seems like the most logical solution to me, instead of posting on facebook, thephotoforum and sending random emails. That, is, of course, if the software is in fact legal and not a pirate copy, which is what your issue sounds like.



Right.  Exactly.


----------



## russellsnr (Apr 22, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> If you have genuine and legal software, I would suggest contacting the company that wrote the software. If you get an incompetent support person, hang up and call again. Seems like the most logical solution to me, instead of posting on facebook, thephotoforum and sending random emails. That, is, of course, if the software is in fact legal and not a pirate copy, which is what your issue sounds like.



Hi, Thank you for the reply. The software is 100% legal, you cannot buy it in disc form you have to DL'd it from there website then once you have paid you are given an email of activation that only you can use, many people have purchased this software for HDR. As stated in my OP I did send email with the reply as shown.
Again thanks for your reply.
Russ


----------



## nos33 (Apr 23, 2012)

you can get almost any software illegally without getting a disc.  

I would contact whoever made the software and get some info from them.  or even get it from their website.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 23, 2012)

Per the manufacturer's web site:
4. LICENSE KEY.
The software requires valid license key in order to operate in full functionality mode. License key is unique identifier destined for only one User. In order to create the license key it is required to following data: name, surname, and the User&#8217;s e-mail address. It is forbidden make license key available to third parties, particularly to publish it in the Internet. In case of proved opening out the license key or using more than one copy of the Software, the license key looses its validity in any time and without previous warning, and the Software stops its operation. In cases that are doubtful, the Maszyneria has the right to switch off activation key in any time and without previous warning.

* The key&#8217;s authorization requires connection with the Internet, and it is performed during the first start of the software, and during significant changes of the User&#8217;s system configuration and significant updates that modify version of the Software (at least minor).*
Authorization process is completely automatic, it does not require giving any data by the User, and it lasts several seconds. If there are no errors during the connection and or saving authorization data, the whole process is imperceptible for the User.​

Sounds to me like the authorization file didn't get saved properly and it needs to reconnect to the internet.  Basically you have two choices: Reconnect the computer to the internet so it can reconnect to the licensing server or don't reconnect the computer to the internet and you won't be able to use the software.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 23, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Per the manufacturer's web site:4. LICENSE KEY.
> The software requires valid license key in order to operate in full functionality mode. License key is unique identifier destined for only one User. In order to create the license key it is required to following data: name, surname, and the User&#8217;s e-mail address. It is forbidden make license key available to third parties, particularly to publish it in the Internet. In case of proved opening out the license key or using more than one copy of the Software, the license key looses its validity in any time and without previous warning, and the Software stops its operation. In cases that are doubtful, the Maszyneria has the right to switch off activation key in any time and without previous warning.
> 
> * The key&#8217;s authorization requires connection with the Internet, and it is performed during the first start of the software, and during significant changes of the User&#8217;s system configuration and significant updates that modify version of the Software (at least minor).*
> ...



Dude, stop it.  By helping him you're encouraging a bad behavior. 

I'm gonna go post on a cooking forum asking for tech support help with my GE Stove now.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 23, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Dude, stop it.  By helping him you're encouraging a bad behavior.
> 
> I'm gonna go post on a cooking forum asking for tech support help with my GE Stove now.


I know a motorcycle forum you can use.  Half of the crap posted there has nothing to do with motorcycles.

I actually looked on the manufacturer's web site just to see if the answer to the quest was there, and SURPRISE! it was.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 23, 2012)

I dont get this thread. The OP either didnt read the instructions or didnt understand what he read. Scraig has explained it so even I understand that the computer must be hooked up to the internet each time the software is launched. Hughguesswho jumped to conclusions and made unfounded accusations and manheim joined in. Now Ive gotten lost on the obtrusive intervention by manheim on Scraigs clarification of the problem. What am I missing here? I will jump to a conclusion and assume manheim is a dickhead on other forums besides the HDR forum.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 23, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I dont get this thread. The OP either didnt read the instructions or didnt understand what he read. Scraig has explained it so even I understand that the computer must be hooked up to the computer each time the software is launched. Hughguesswho jumped to conclusions and made unfounded accusations and manheim joined in. Now Ive gotten lost on the obtrusive intervention by manheim on Scraigs clarification of the problem. *What am I missing here?* I will jump to a conclusion and assume manheim is a dickhead on other forums besides the HDR forum.


As a guess, the smilies at the ends of his statements.  I took no offense and it was aimed at me.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 24, 2012)

SCraig said:


> As a guess, the smilies at the ends of his statements.  I took no offense and it was aimed at me.



Dont kid yourself. He talks like this a lot. Like how someone talks just after they bump their head real hard and they dont know who they are. I spend most of my time in the HDR Forum and he pops in a lot just to rile people up. Babbles on incoherently.


----------



## russellsnr (Apr 24, 2012)

manaheim = Occupation: Information Technology Management Executive???????????????

Well just to let anyone else who may purchase this software for HDR
You have to unplug your cable connection from the router to be able to work without Internet connection.
BYE


----------



## manaheim (Apr 24, 2012)

Bynx said:
			
		

> Dont kid yourself. He talks like this a lot. Like how someone talks just after they bump their head real hard and they dont know who they are. I spend most of my time in the HDR Forum and he pops in a lot just to rile people up. Babbles on incoherently.



Oh calm down.  You're such an angry little man.  It was a joke for chrissakes.

Here, since you said you don't follow, let me break it down for you...

1. OP posts on a generic forum asking for technical support on his purchased product.  This is absolutely not how you go about getting tech support (note my title as posted by op I believe)

2. I find it strange and comment on it.

3. Someone (not me) accuses him of piracy.

4. Someone else (nicely) explains why posting for support here is not the best approach and suggests alternatives.

5. Scraig (god love the guy, there are few like him) VERY nicely helps the OP out.

6. I make a very friendly joke to scraig, which admittedly was a VERY gentle poke at OP in the third person.  

7. You lose your **** and start flinging insults like a wild man.

There you go.  Hope that helps.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 24, 2012)

Bynx said:
			
		

> Dont kid yourself. He talks like this a lot. Like how someone talks just after they bump their head real hard and they dont know who they are. I spend most of my time in the HDR Forum and he pops in a lot just to rile people up. Babbles on incoherently.



Oh yeah and one more clarifying point... I'm all over this forum all the time, and I do the same thing in your precious hdr forum that I do everywhere.  Your problem with me is you see HDR as an end and I see it as a means to one.  If I dare ever suggest that using HDR to shoot a picture of your toothbrush in the driveway in bright sunlight wasn't really all that necessary, you act like a hen who has just had her chicks snatched away from her by some evil predator.

Opposing viewpoints, last I checked, are not inappropriate for this forum.  Whether you like it or not, I can be on here all day long telling people they are wasting their time.

The funniest thing here, though, is I pretty much stopped doing that... Like entirely.  In fact I did it because of you.  I still think you're ridiculous, but in some part I see you as the hdr queen bee here... And I deliberately choke back my remarks a bit essentially to respect your wishes.... And ALSO because to SOME degree you've made me see the point in using these methods in times that don't obviously "need" it.

Clearly you didn't notice that, however.

Maybe I should go back on my campaign of righting the HDR wrongs...


----------

